# filtering



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Is there any problem with HOB filters? 

As some of you know im getting a 75 gallon tank in the near future. Aquarium Adventure has some nice filters on sale(50 bucks for 110 gallon) but they are hang on the back. Is that a problem?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I will outgas some CO2 but if the setup is pressurized, I wouldn't worry about it. I would still go with a canister vs a HOB on a tank that size. What type are they anyways?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Its not presurized, just a low tech setup, at least for now. 

Um marineland i think.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

The outgassing of the CO2 can be minimized if you keep your water level up high so the surface agitation is very low.

If it *is* a Marineland with a Biowheel, the wheel isn't needed because your plants provide plenty of surface area for biological bacterial growth. Tom Barr's suggestion at the GCAS meeting was to pitch the wheel and put a plant like a peace lily in the compartment there. It's what I did the Monday he left.  Luck Bamboo would be cool too, I think if you can find a bunch at a good price.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, that was step one, ditch the bio wheel and the carbon filters. 
Bambo would be cool.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Aquaclear is a better choice for planted tanks. They have better flow rates, which you can adjust easier, interchangeable media baskets, and are cheaper.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Yeah, that was step one, ditch the bio wheel and the carbon filters.


No need to ditch the carbon filter, just keep it a long time. The charcoal quickly adsorbs all it can and then becomes a biological surface area for bacteria and just extra surface area for the filter. You need to have some sort of filter. I am not familiar with the larger size though, maybe you have another filter so you have something in the filter chamber to filter the water. Just keep it and don't change it out like the manufacturer suggests. Keep rinsing it over and over until it's so ragged you can't use it any more, then get a new one (preferably someone's generic version when it's on sale).


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

The more reseach i do the more i am leaning towards a filstar or magnum.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rena XP3 baby. This thing is awesome.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

molurus73 said:


> Rena XP3 baby. This thing is awesome.


Your hosting the metting this month correct? If so i'll check it out there. Only bad thing i hear about it is noise and one person said theirs burnt up in a month.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would second the use of a canister filter! If you decie to go pressurized i the future, you won't need to scrap the HOB and purchase a cannister. 

I like Magnums since thay can also be used as a diatom filters to clean up green water. There's both the Magnum 350 and the HOT Magnum. The HOT is probably too small for a 75g (it would work in a pinch) but a 350 would be perfect! They can be found for a good price at most online retailers but I would invest in either an extra micron cartridge (~$8.00) or some polyester floss ($2.97) at WalMart for a pillow sized bag) for filtration. The floss works great, is cheap, and it's easy to change out!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Its between the Magnum and the filstar...decisions decisions.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you don't have the tank by the meeting, why not wait and check out Jim's filter while at his place. You can always swing by my place after the meeting and check out the Magnums. That way you can make a well informed decision!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thats a good idea. Im going to need to get the tank from your place anyway! (if john still has it)

I think sound level is going to be the deciding factor as this tank is going to be right by my bed.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If noise is going to be an issue then I would definately fork over the bucks and go with an Eheim. I had the 30g with an Eheim ECCO (supposedly louder then regular Eheims) in my bedroom for a long time. I couldn't hear the filter at all!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Ugh, people keep saying that. From working on cars and using tools i know sometimes paying the premium is worth it, others its not. Im not sure if they can really be louder than a HOB


----------

